# Wife wanted a front yard...I got to cut....hehe



## Medman (Mar 1, 2010)

as I stated above, who can complain it was about 40 above and a very sunny day. not only got to fire up the splitter but cut down some good size trees. for me anyways. I do need a longer bar.

Medman


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 1, 2010)

Medman said:


> as I stated above, who can complain it was about 40 above and a very sunny day. not only got to fire up the splitter but cut down some good size trees. for me anyways. I do need a longer bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there you go

Looks good, how many of them are you taking down? 

The PPE police will be on you shortly


----------



## Medman (Mar 1, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> there you go
> 
> Looks good, how many of them are you taking down?
> 
> The PPE police will be on you shortly



Took down 5 today and another 3 tomorrow. 
PPE is a great thing I just haven't bought any yet....:censored:


----------



## NeoTree (Mar 1, 2010)

looks like tons of fun, you could get some nice oak floors too. Nice and straight logs


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 1, 2010)

No greenbriers, snow ain't deep, no skeeters, no dadgum Mud, no brush to trip over, beautifull day... nothin but straight stems to drop.

How could a guy NOT have a good time?

Of course you're getting Rep!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## flushcut (Mar 1, 2010)

It doesn't get any better than that! 
Not to get on your case but a skull bucket would be a good thing. Oh yeah do you have a life insurance policy on that snowman? :hmm3grin2orange: rep sent


----------



## gwiley (Mar 1, 2010)

PPE Police hear - I'll need to see your license and registration. Sir, do you have any idea why we have stopped you today?

Ok, with a wife that loves you enough to let you cut trees like that in your front yard you would be an IDIOT to put yourself at risk. Get a helmet and chaps at least, but I recommend kevlar gloves, saw safety boots and a vest/jacket as well.

Looks great, nice pics - I assume your SO was behind the camera, you must realize that her willingness/interest in pictures more than doubles the emphasis for my previous comment.

By the way, what was the orage hat on the snowman? Please tell me that was hot your hardhat.


----------



## Medman (Mar 2, 2010)

gwiley said:


> PPE Police hear - I'll need to see your license and registration. Sir, do you have any idea why we have stopped you today?
> 
> Ok, with a wife that loves you enough to let you cut trees like that in your front yard you would be an IDIOT to put yourself at risk. Get a helmet and chaps at least, but I recommend kevlar gloves, saw safety boots and a vest/jacket as well.
> 
> ...



The insurance dude wouldn't let me take out a policy on the snowman....lol
No just an old hard hat from a job I did when I was in collage. I do agree with all that you have stated. I have looked at chaps etc, thats the first thing to be purchased when the tax money gets here.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 2, 2010)

Not busting on ya here, but that third pic makes me laugh, with you dancing with the saw

Last pic is cool with the snowflake on the lens.


----------



## Medman (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> Not busting on ya here, but that third pic makes me laugh, with you dancing with the saw
> 
> Last pic is cool with the snowflake on the lens.



The snowflake is a cling the wife took the pic from inside the house. 
As for the Dance I was HIGH stepping backward.
I thought it looked funny also.


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool. I didn't think it was real, but it looked cool.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 2, 2010)

i think the pics are cool I like seeing them fall whole I don't get to see that often , theres a lot of really nice wood there for whatever so don't let it rot...


----------



## Ljute (Mar 2, 2010)

How'd you get that cool snowflake on the last one.

*And where's the snowman's protection???* Looks like you're about to drop a tree on him! Oh the humanity...


----------



## Ljute (Mar 2, 2010)

I would offer to help you but you're a bit far from Virginnie.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 2, 2010)

*PM sent*

.


----------



## Medman (Mar 2, 2010)

*Trees on the ground saw won't run*

SOB, I had some stuff to do to day in Eau Claire and this afternoon when I got home my saw started up but was running rough. Then it died. Changed plug looked ok but I changed it anyways. It started up and still ran rough so I decided to play with the carb. Got it running again sounded good. Walked to the tree and it died. 
I have good spark, seems like gas is going to the carb. Any one have the H, L, setting for a 029super? I do have the muffler mod. 

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 2, 2010)

*I take it you've made sure ths gas tank is full and your*

air filter is clean....


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 2, 2010)

*try 3/4 turn out on L and 1 1/4 out on H....*

just for starters


----------



## Medman (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I just makes a man feel great to have them go where you plan. 

Now I am having a senior moment or something when you start to adjust the H, L screws do you start with both of them in allthe way? (Clockwise) then out (counter clockwise) Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 3, 2010)

Turn them in until they stop (just snug - not tight), then turn then out. I usually start at about one full turn for each, but as someone else said, 3/4 for low and 1.25 for high works. Don't be afraid to be too rich to start.


----------



## Dale (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep, I've seen different publications call for different settings. Some say start both1 turn out, others have said start both at 1 1/4 turn out. This is on my 028 AV Super, which I would think is comparable to yours. Don't forget though, these are starting points. All said and done, my settings seem to end up near 3/4 on the L, and between 1 and 1 1/4 on the H.


Oh, and another thing. They say that you should start your adjustments with the idle screw turnes out (not hitting the idle plate), and that setting the L screw Rich will idle the saw. Well, my saw WILL NOT idle by manipulating the L screw only. I have to have the idle screw set also in order to idle my saw. Not sure why, but that's how it rolls.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you are half done... now you need to get the stumps out.


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a similar problem with the same saw... Ethanol gas (required in DE) chewed up the fuel line. There was a tiny hole that would only leak a tiny bit if pressure was applied - but enough for it to suck air and only barely run when choked.

Check your fuel line.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Well you are half done... now you need to get the stumps out.



I hear ya stumps do sux.:agree2:

I cleaned the airfilter and set the H,L adjustments to 1 1/2 damn thing fired right up. Got her tuned up now to H 1 1/2 and L is about 1. You guys are an awesome sorce of information. 

Thanks


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 4, 2010)

*glad we could help.*

Good luck with the stumps.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2010)

*price for stump removal*

how much to get 17 stumps ground down


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 4, 2010)

:jawdrop: Rent a stump grinder for a week... ???

The Delaware way would be a D8 with a stump rake... Re grade and topsoil.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> :jawdrop: Rent a stump grinder for a week... ???
> 
> The Delaware way would be a D8 with a stump rake... Re grade and topsoil.[/QUO
> That's my first thought. However if I can get it done at a reasonable price i would go that way as I don't have alot of time.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 24, 2010)

do you have a shovel and a good truck? dig/pull em out and save some$$$...if you have the time.


----------



## gwiley (Mar 24, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> do you have a shovel and a good truck? dig/pull em out and save some$$$...if you have the time.



Really? You aren't serious are you?

If you are, add to that a 20# digging bar, heavy mattock, axe suitable for chopping roots and plan ahead for time off to recover from the shoulder surgery.


----------



## Medman (Mar 24, 2010)

Well its all done now I got all 14 stumps done for $300.00. I thought that was a steal. Now i have more grass to plant. crap...lol


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 24, 2010)

Medman said:


> Well its all done now I got all 14 stumps done for $300.00. I thought that was a steal. Now i have more grass to plant. crap...lol



what did they use?


----------



## Medman (Mar 25, 2010)

The dude had a BIG stump grinder "redneck style" as he put it. He took an old F150 4x4 cut it in half and welded the grinder to the back of the truck. The thing worked awesome. and so much more moveable wow.


----------



## Medman (Aug 18, 2010)

*Pic of Redneck stump grinder*

I didn't know that my wife took this one but boy did it work good. No backing a trailer or stuff like that alot easier on my yard.

Tim


----------



## jcappe (Aug 19, 2010)

Holy Cow! Definately redneck style. I like it! If it works there isn't much a guy can say about it.


----------

